# Devils Chariot - Halloween 2011



## Devils Chariot

2011 was a hard year. Due to work and finances I had little free time and less money. We also lost 2 of our most important to workers so we weren't able to expand the haunt like we wanted to.

Thanks to the help of Kendra and her mom Patty (and Joe, her husband) we were still able to add something new and put up the haunt.

I only included photos of new props. You can see all the other props in the 2010 photoset.









Ticket Taker and Tall Man - Built by Patty









Big Monkey - Built by Patty









Candy Creep 2.0 by Craig








Drunkard - Remade by Patty, Clowns by Patty, Clown car by Jay









Scarousel by Craig, Kendra, Patty, Zac, and Trish. FeeJee mermaid by Zac and Craig
(cont.)


----------



## Devils Chariot

Jack in the Boxes by Craig and Kendra









Fireworks Man by Craig and Patty









Fireworks by Craig and Kendra









Mr. Electro by Kendra and Craig









Hair Lipped Boy by Craig


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Fish Man









Dee Dee's Booth









Dee Dee in the Sausage Factory









Grinder Creep









The Crew


----------



## Devils Chariot

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Spartan005

Man you built your haunt early. Everything looks awesome though! I've never seen anyone do a creepy carnival theme quite like you.


----------



## niblique71

Devils Chariot said:


> 2012 was a hard year. Due to work and finances I had little free time and less money. We also lost 2 of our most important to workers so we weren't able to expand the haunt like we wanted to.


Yea, but you have the coolest cauldron creep EVER. Glad to see that you recycled him/her.


----------



## Spooky1

DC, your haunt always looks amazing. I love the new additions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DC, you do the most beautiful work and the photos are stunning. I love the incarnation of the cauldron creep as a candy creep.


----------



## Bone Dancer

You are always a class act. Well done.


----------



## scareme

I've been missing you! Gald to see you here again. The circus looks fantastic. How big was the carousel? Love the posters, did you design them yourself?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

You really are king of carnevil!!! As usual, awesome.


----------



## Devils Chariot

scareme said:


> I've been missing you! Gald to see you here again. The circus looks fantastic. How big was the carousel? Love the posters, did you design them yourself?


I did make the posters. That was fun. Mostly I worked on sets last year, which I enjoy doing, but I miss making the monsters.


----------



## austenandrews

Stunning work.


----------



## mendar

Fantastic..


----------



## sheamiyake

loving all of this!! great job!!


----------



## beelce

Outstanding dc..........


----------



## Jaybo

Love your imagination! You always keep things fresh, and I know that's freaking hard to do on a consistent basis. If you ever feel the burnout coming, take a break, because we can't lose people like you in this freaky hobby. Bravo!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Jaybo said:


> Love your imagination! You always keep things fresh, and I know that's freaking hard to do on a consistent basis. If you ever feel the burnout coming, take a break, because we can't lose people like you in this freaky hobby. Bravo!


Thanks Jaybo. I have been feeling the burnout, or at least the frustration.

I'll be back in the garage shortly, and you'll be hearing about it!:googly:


----------



## Headless

Sensational stuff - and the colours are so amazingly vivid. I love the Scarosel.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Your haunt is beautiful, it truly looks like another world. I'd love to see this in person, the atmosphere must be incredible!

Keep up the outstanding work, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Really spectacular! Lots of sideshow horrors?


----------



## nixie

This is so truly amazing! I would love to be able to visit your haunt in person.


----------



## halloween71

Your haunt is always the bomb!!!


----------



## Bethene

fantastic,,, love the vivid colors,, as usual,, a top notch job!


----------



## Ramonadona

DC, love the pictures! What a spectacular idea! You must have been doing this for awhile.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Just fantastic, as always! The feel is so surreal and wild. I love it!


----------



## Hairazor

Spooktacular!!!


----------



## CoolDJTV

Amazing


----------



## Kaoru

Glad I saw this thread revived so I could see what you had done this past Halloween DC! Very nice props...love the colors, that camera of yours takes some nice pics!


----------



## ScreamReaper

Amazing work!!! I am doing a carnival themed haunt this year. I'll probably be picking your brain a lot over the next few months!


----------



## Spider Rider

The meat grinder still creeps me out. Fabulous stuff. Can't wait to see this years theme!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am simply amazed! Your carnival theme is the coolest I have ever seen. My ultimate favorite has got to be that Scarousel! The creepy Mer-person, just unbelievable. I would love to see pictures of the other monsters on the Scarousel if you have them. The most amazing thing is this doesn't look like props...it looks like real people/freaks/monsters from a real carnival. You are a mad genius and I am so happy that even though life throws you come curves, you rise above and keep on haunting! Thank you so much for sharing you talents.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

freakin' AMAZING!


----------



## debbie5

Pumpkin5, here is more on the scareosel...http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22892


----------



## mustbehardtospel

Fantastic! I think the scarosel is my favorite, as well. But the rest is pretty amazing, too.


----------



## cerinad

Cooolio!!!! That is pretty darn great!


----------



## lisa48317

Oh my! I saw your thread about building the Scarousel but this the first time I've seen it in action - AWESOME !!! Guess I need to poke around the Forum more often!


----------



## Cat_Bones

Wow i love the scarousel that's fantastic!! also the monkey he is uber-creepy!!


----------



## craigfly06

Looks real good. I hope the hareliped Boy didnt steal Ralphie's costume, from Christmas Story!!


----------



## scourge999

Your displays are always something I look forward to. Your setup, lighting, theme, prop quality are always raising the haunt bar. Your photos always get my brain racing with ideas that I will seemingly never have time for. I wish I lived close so I could visit in person, shake your hand and say thank you.


----------



## Copchick

Wow! I can't even pick a favorite, they all look so wonderful! I do like the Scarousel and FeeJee mermaid and your cauldron creep! All are awesome and so unique!


----------



## TarotByTara

everything is just so awesome!!!! love that Scarousel! man, why can't i live near any of you guys and your attractions?? :jol:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Great work. Very inspiring indeed


----------

